# Quizlet Resource Biblical Languages



## RamistThomist (Jan 7, 2019)

Quizlet is a fantastic website for doing flash card work. Some ministerial candidate put all his flashcards online. Lots of great stuff for Hebrew, Greek, and Aramaic.
https://quizlet.com/bccrawf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 7, 2019)

Fun! There's a bunch of stuff on memrise too.


----------

